# hoppos cruise night/ re grand opening!!!!



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

hoppos custom suspension works cruise night/ re grand opening!
where: 11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762 unit 1
when: feb. 12, 2012
time:12-5
please be respectful to our location/businesses around us, every one welcomed!
we will be having taco man, dj, and huge savings on parts! plus raffels!
spots are limited!
call and rsvp for your self or carclub!
909 923 5553


let us know
!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Fine life will be there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Count Ontario classics in big art & son Ttt for hoppos


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME ??? YOU MOVE 2 GARAGES DOWN AND ITS A GRAND OPENING ????:rofl:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME ??? YOU MOVE 2 GARAGES DOWN AND ITS A GRAND OPENING ????:rofl:


 :dunno:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :dunno:


WHAT PART HAS YOU CONFUSED ?? IT'S JUST AS I SAID.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> WHAT PART HAS YOU CONFUSED ?? IT'S JUST AS I SAID.


 SUPP HOMMIE,, DATS MY WIFE ESE!! (626) 203-2235


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> SUPP HOMMIE,, DATS MY WIFE ESE!! (626) 203-2235


LMAO, I JUST NOTICED MY BAD BUT NOTHING DISRESPECTFUL WAS SAID :happysad:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

ELITE CC will be there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> WHAT PART HAS YOU CONFUSED ?? IT'S JUST AS I SAID.


Eyy cobra cadojo what club you from homie


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

CONGRATS ART AND HOPPO'S CREW ON THE NEW LOCATION ITS RIGHT IN THE FRONT WHERE YOU SHOULD BE LOOKS GOOD WITH CARS POSTED IN FRONT YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE AND HELP PASS THE WORD


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME ??? YOU MOVE 2 GARAGES DOWN AND ITS A GRAND OPENING ????:rofl:


lmfao?>>> whos this guy??>??

no joke here serious matter!.. just a customer *appreciation day thats all. we wouldnt want ant negativity here any ways..

lol people i swear!!!!
lol

let me know where u need parts hahahaha
*


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks!!!


socalconcepts said:


> CONGRATS ART AND HOPPO'S CREW ON THE NEW LOCATION ITS RIGHT IN THE FRONT WHERE YOU SHOULD BE LOOKS GOOD WITH CARS POSTED IN FRONT YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE AND HELP PASS THE WORD


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't wait talked about it at the IE Alliance meeting.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RAY-DAWG (Apr 20, 2010)

CONGRATS BIG ART, ALEX AND THE HOPPO'S CREW ON THE NEW SHOP AND SHOWROOM/STORE. ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

RAY-DAWG said:


> CONGRATS BIG ART, ALEX AND THE HOPPO'S CREW ON THE NEW SHOP AND SHOWROOM/STORE. ISLANDERS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


Yup RSVP'd on facebook; 6 cars from Islanders C.C.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

HYDRO909 said:


> lmfao?>>> whos this guy??>??
> 
> no joke here serious matter!.. just a customer *appreciation day thats all. we wouldnt want ant negativity here any ways..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

over100cars have rsvped(remember rsvp doesnt hold a spot just being used as a head count)
elite cc
islanders cc
tradition
ontario classics
ground patrol
style cc
native pride cc
just to name a few that will be showing up if i missed ya sorry add it yo the list
we will be celebrating 23yrs of business the move to our new facility and a customer apprication day all in one so stop by to say hi we will have a dj food vendors live demostration of pinstripping by mike tippets. raffels give aways n more thanks you guys


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

gonna try to stop by and check out the shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

G2G will be there!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT for Hoppo's :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

<img class="inlineimg" title=":thumbsup:" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" smilieid="20">


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINEST C,C, WILL BE THERE!!:yes:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

nice nice!!! u every one there we also added another vendor!


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

BUMP:biggrin:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for HOPPOS....movin on up:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Well be there for sure art your show room looks bad ass.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Will be there for sure in my lowrider, no club affiliation yet!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Will be there for sure in my lowrider, no club affiliation yet!


Yet!!! Roll with the crew player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> LATINS FINEST C,C, WILL BE THERE!!:yes:


Pick up some springs for my car. Lol.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

HYDRO909 said:


> over100cars have rsvped(remember rsvp doesnt hold a spot just being used as a head count)
> elite cc
> islanders cc
> tradition
> ...


CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TTT FOR ART AND HIS CREW


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks for all the support guys! this thing was planned to be a small gathering of close friends and bammm its like i could almost throw a show hahah i just added 2 more vendors too ive also been working on getting a couple donations for the raffels so hope to see u guys here! on feb 12 from 12-5 thanks guys
!

23 yrs strong!
hoppos crew!


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

homie said:


> ttt for HOPPOS....movin on up:thumbsup:


trying our best man!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

VAMPS WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP :wave:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

nice nice!!! man this is going to be a great event if it has a great turn out we are thinking of doing a monthly one what do u guys think?


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

HYDRO909 said:


> nice nice!!! man this is going to be a great event if it has a great turn out we are thinking of doing a monthly one what do u guys think?


I'm sure it will be a great turn out, once a month throughout the spring and summer would be cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I hope the taco man got enough grub for Islanders C.C., we've been known to put away some food.......:naughty::drama:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

BUMP
:boink:


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Maniacos C.C. Will be slidding through


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

DeeLoc said:


> I hope the taco man got enough grub for Islanders C.C., we've been known to put away some food.......:naughty::drama:


HAHAH DONT WORRY MAN WE PLANNED FOR THAT TOO! LOL


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

sinisster65 said:


> I'm sure it will be a great turn out, once a month throughout the spring and summer would be cool.:thumbsup:


YEAH I THINK WE ARE GOING TO WERE GETTING SUCH A GREAT RESPONSE OVER EVERY THING


THANKS EVERY ONE! SEE U GUYS SOON!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

www.hopposonline.com

follow us on facebook @ www.facebook.com/hopposonline


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Alex is a cool dude, we” lll be there for sure!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

HOPPO'S TTT


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

this "little" cruise night/ re-grand opening is turning out to be huge lol way bugger then we expected! but thats good right! ill see all you guys soon its starting to creep up slowly !
in the mean time check out what we have been doin here at the shop from all the new wholesale accounts to building the setup for lowrider of the year hoppos team has been going at it full force by knocking 3 cars out a week completes not including all the repairs that come in daily!... we were able to shoot a clip for lowrider/ motor trend tv here it is! check it out! filmed in shop!

http://youtu.be/wPOyvj6PDmk


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

baldylatino said:


> Alex is a cool dude, we” lll be there for sure!


thanks man!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up sporty! how u been!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

I been good homie can't wait for the grand opening the new shop looks good now that's a good looking shop to the top art and the hoppos crew


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> LMAO, I JUST NOTICED MY BAD BUT NOTHING DISRESPECTFUL WAS SAID :happysad:


 :nicoderm: YA SE CALMO EL COBRA KAI!! :facepalm:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm: YA SE CALMO EL COBRA KAI!! :facepalm:


Careful foo that foo knows king foo he's gona karate chop everybody


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt hoppos


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump!!!


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

T T T


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Careful foo that foo knows king foo he's gona karate chop everybody


 :ninja: MEMBER,, SWEEP DA LEGGS!! :sprint:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :ninja: MEMBER,, SWEEP DA LEGGS!! :sprint:


Hahaha o dam we in trouble now


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FEB 25TH SATURDAY COME DOWN PLENTY OF PARKING 4PM TO ???


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sporty67 said:


> Hahaha o dam we in trouble now


lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST will be there. TTT for hoppos


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STYLISTICS IE REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. This weekend. 


HYDRO909 said:


> hoppos custom suspension works cruise night/ re grand opening!
> where: 11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762 unit 1
> when: feb. 12, 2012
> time:12-5
> ...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Cancelled my Vegas trip to make sure I dont miss this Event!!!!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Almost here :boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wanted to bump for all the players out there at hoppos. !!!! TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

HYDRO909 said:


> lol


ttt


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

alright guys tmrw is the big day!!!! make sure to stop on by and check it out!.... going to be having some big named car clubs out here!!!!


thank you guys in advance for every thing see every one tmrw!


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Lil zuess going be their


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HYDRO909 said:


> alright guys tmrw is the big day!!!! make sure to stop on by and check it out!.... going to be having some big named car clubs out here!!!!
> 
> 
> thank you guys in advance for every thing see every one tmrw!


Latins finest will be there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We are just a (small club)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest will be there.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> We are just a (small club)


Us too foo were lil tymers and proud


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Us too foo were lil tymers and proud


Lol. Simon. We r proud too. See you tomorrow sporty. Hey no va a ver refin? Lol.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good weather or bad weather o class is rolling that's what beanies are for ttt


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope this rain stops.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*we on are way up there :thumbsup:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Had a great time art thanks for a great turnout. The parking lot was jam packed


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest cc had a great time with friends and family. TTT for hoppos. And TTT for all the clubs that were there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I took some pictures coming soon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest on the way home to moval!!!!!!TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST ON THREE WITH BUMBLE BEE


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

THANKS FOR INVITE ART SORRY COULDNT MAKE IT IM SURE YOU HAD A GREAT TURN OUT, 
BY THE WAY THE SHOPP LOOKS BAD ASS, ART CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR TEAM
THANKS FOR ALL CUSTOMER SERVICE AND BUISNESS YOU HAVE OFFERED 
:thumbsup: THANKS HENRY "THE WORKS " HEMET CA :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS IS THE LATINS FINEST CREW REPRESENTING AT HOPPOS








MY SON AND MIKLO








ME AND MIKLO AND THE MODEL








WE DON'T LEAVE OUR ROLL DOGS BEHIND!!












































MY WIFES BUMBLE BEE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EMPIRES FINEST REPRESENTING AT HOPPOS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. *GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids.23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

i HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOY MY AMATURE PICTURES...TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT bump in the morning.


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks every one for a great time and a huge turn out! had a ridiclouse amount of cars! 
thank you every one for comming out and supporting


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

HYDRO909 said:


> thanks every one for a great time and a huge turn out! had a ridiclouse amount of cars!
> thank you every one for comming out and supporting


Anytime, Im always down to support HOPPO'S events. I had a blast. Rain or not I was still gonna roll through in the lac. But Im glad it stopped raining. It was a great turnout. Plus I sold my lac there too that day. So it was a win-win for me.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HYDRO909 said:


> thanks every one for a great time and a huge turn out! had a ridiclouse amount of cars!
> thank you every one for comming out and supporting


Glad we could make it.


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*Great turn out! 
just a little clip before i ran out of memory on my phone!





*


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CLASSIC STYLE CC HAD A GREAT TIME AND GLAD WE GOT THERE EARLY AND GOT OUR GOOD PARKING BUT HAD A GOOD TIME GREAT JOB ART AND COMPANY TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Where's the pics hoppos


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME ??? YOU MOVE 2 GARAGES DOWN AND ITS A GRAND OPENING ????:rofl:


:buttkick:


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

sorry guys if we havent responed lately to any of your pms or replys on the threads we have been super busy at the shop if you guys need any parts or help with any thing check out
www.hopposonline.com 
www.facebook.com/hoppos.hydraulics

or call us here @
909 923 5553

with the machine shop fully up and running it been hard to keep up with layitlow!
make sure you check out our facebook where we display all of our new product releases!

thank you


----------

